# New Safegurd Tarp Memo



## findfrank (Oct 9, 2012)

Just read the new Safeguard Bidding Memo for Roof Tarping .
Seems they have set the price with limitations .
If Bidding is still an offer to perform a service for a specific price set out in the Bid . Then they need to Change the word Bid to the new Safeguard definition of a bid
Some thing like .Standard Safeguard forced Pricing that we will only pay you if the client is satisfied 
NOT a BID 
Do they not realize that we are Independent contractors and that we offer a price for acceptance . Not have to get the crumbs after they take their discount


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

findfrank said:


> Just read the new Safeguard Bidding Memo for Roof Tarping .
> Seems they have set the price with limitations .
> If Bidding is still an offer to perform a service for a specific price set out in the Bid . Then they need to Change the word Bid to the new Safeguard definition of a bid
> Some thing like .Standard Safeguard forced Pricing that we will only pay you if the client is satisfied
> ...


 
Have beenn going around and around with 5 brother on a pool cover bid! they adjusted it down to were bid will only cover cost of material after there discount!was asked to breakdown my bid, so did showing them this!I miss the old days when if they didn`t like your bid they would get another bid! 5 Brothers have started setting prices too! when are they going to start offering benifits as they are treating us like employees and not contractors!
materials


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your bid breakdown is your business and no one elses. They have no more right to dictate your profit margins that you do to them. We have explained, in writing, to five brothers in the past, that they are not allowed to alter our bids in any way. Just an fyi, usually when they cut your numbers down, you are the only contractor bidding.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

findfrank said:


> Just read the new Safeguard Bidding Memo for Roof Tarping .
> Seems they have set the price with limitations .


Havent seen the new numbers yet. Do you have specifics?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Stick to your numbers and stick to telling them that as an independent contractor you are allowed to bid what ever you want with what ever bid restrictions in place. 
And they have the right to reject the bid from you and obtain one from some one else. 

What they do not have the right to do is set the price, alter your bid or make demands as to what your bid can and cannot say.


When I was with them they would tell me stuff like I could not make any stipulations at all. 
No amount down on a large job, no bid valid dates, no nothing. 
All they would allow is X dollars to complete X work. When I reminded them that I was an INDEPENDENT contractor they seemed to get very unhappy with me.

It wasn't long after I was dropped for not following orders.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

We haven't seen a roof tarping pricing memo. The guidance to use brown tarps is the only memo we have received. What memo is it?

Ironhorse 5


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> We haven't seen a roof tarping pricing memo. The guidance to use brown tarps is the only memo we have received. What memo is it?
> 
> Ironhorse 5


Never received an email on it. Just have to log in to vendor Web and look at the new memos section


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is a portion of the memo that I found...

_"If the M&M contractor can justify that a delay in completing work necessary to prevent further damages was due to a inaccurate or excessive bid, they may be able to hold our client responsible for any damage that occurred. If this occurs the client will hold Safeguard and its contractor responsible for the cost to fix the damage. Losses of this kind should not occur and can be avoided if we assure that we submit reasonable and appropriate bids. _
_Over the past several months we been monitoring bids to tarp roofs. What we found indicates that there is no consistency in how roof-tarping is bid. Bids for the same work on the same property have varied by hundreds to thousands of dollars. In almost every case where such discrepancies were found, the conflicting bids resulted in significant delays in bid approval, and in some cases resulted in additional damage that had to be repaired at no charge. _
_To prevent losses of this kind from occurring in the future, we have developed a chart that shows the maximum bid that will be allowed ._
_The figures on the chart are based on a poll we conducted, asking a number of contractors across the country to give actual costs to tarp roofs. The pricing is based on a typical composition or asphalt shingle roof with a 4/12 pitch or less. Consideration was given to one-, two-, and three-story buildings and the size of the area to be tarped. We also incorporated the average cost of a bundle of furring strips, tarps of various sizes, and labor. The cost allowables set forth on this chart are reasonable and do take into consideration our contractors' profit and overhead." _​

Basically, jack them around and they will adjust your bid. Take too long to resubmit and you will be held responsible for damages and repairs. They also did you the favor or marking up your materials for you.​


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

I would say this is a Vendor Web Glitch showing that Memo. Look at the date and the memo number they are both very old.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your right. Memo 1098.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Had a school board project years ago that I had a bid rejected on a change order because I was only allowed a 5% markup on my actual costs and I had not submitted my actual cost projection to the PM and Architect for approval. 

I said I will make it real simple. You want the work done it costs $200. Figure out how much I marked it up to get a 5% markup to a $200 total and that is the actual costs. 

Got it approved the next day.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Had a school board project years ago that I had a bid rejected on a change order because I was only allowed a 5% markup on my actual costs and I had not submitted my actual cost projection to the PM and Architect for approval.
> 
> I said I will make it real simple. You want the work done it costs $200. Figure out how much I marked it up to get a 5% markup to a $200 total and that is the actual costs.
> 
> Got it approved the next day.


Done that multiple times myself. Shuts them right up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep, and it's dated 11/12/2004


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

findfrank said:


> Just read the new Safeguard Bidding Memo for Roof Tarping .
> Seems they have set the price with limitations .
> If Bidding is still an offer to perform a service for a specific price set out in the Bid . Then they need to Change the word Bid to the new Safeguard definition of a bid
> Some thing like .Standard Safeguard forced Pricing that we will only pay you if the client is satisfied
> ...


NO...

In addition if I'm reading correctly they are stating what your bid will be...that is not YOUR bid...that IS what they will pay...insurance???
I have stated this in many a thread when any company starts "mandating" requirements to you send the contract in with all the "manditory requirements" to the UEID IRS etc and allow them to make a determination if the contracts is in fact IC or are you an employee...
Until you guys take a stand and stand up as independent contractors you will be dictated to....
I recently had PKMG contract reviewed by our local UEID office...They had concerns on how much "direction and control" the contract demonstrated....


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

They don't follow that memo anymore. I had to remove a tarp for an insurance adjuster and replace it with a brown tarp in a couple of areas. I had to call from site, and I told them I could do it for $875 flat and they approved it. The tarps cost $80, and we were there for an hour.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> They don't follow that memo anymore. I had to remove a tarp for an insurance adjuster and replace it with a brown tarp in a couple of areas. I had to call from site, and I told them I could do it for $875 flat and they approved it. The tarps cost $80, and we were there for an hour.


And after they read posts like this I'm sure they will go back to following the Memo.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

That's a highly unusual case. Recently we got bid approval to tarp an entire roof for $1135. That is a normal, reasonable bid. The house should have been condemned. It was very unsafe. It took 4 hours with 5 people to complete. I had 7 people on site but 2 refused to get on the roof. I couldn't blame them the roof was horrible.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

And it wasn't flat. I apologize for that. They got their discount from the $875.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh believe me I know that not all roof tarps are that profitable. I have some that are great money and others I end up losing on. Too bad they don't understand that and only look at the ones we make a profit on.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

The tarping of teardowns blows me away. Had one a year ago where you could push a hammer handle through the decking most everywhere. All homes in the area where built in the 30's by the lumber mill for their employees and most in a 2 block area where vacant and falling down. Home was purchased by an investor in 2009 and had not be inhabited since 1995. Investor was going to knock it down and build a new house before the economy tanked. Foreclosure notice on the front door stated default balance was $18,000 including fees. We got $4,500 to trash it out, $500 of initial yard service, & $2,200 to tarp the roof from a manlift. So the bank had $25,000+ in it before sale. They sold the house for $10,500 and the buyer tore it down the day after closing. They lost nearly $15K instead of selling it as is and only loosing $7,500. And people wonder why the banks are broke???? My nephew who's 7 years old coulda told anyone it wasn't a good move.................


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> The tarping of teardowns blows me away. Had one a year ago where you could push a hammer handle through the decking most everywhere. All homes in the area where built in the 30's by the lumber mill for their employees and most in a 2 block area where vacant and falling down. Home was purchased by an investor in 2009 and had not be inhabited since 1995. Investor was going to knock it down and build a new house before the economy tanked. Foreclosure notice on the front door stated default balance was $18,000 including fees. We got $4,500 to trash it out, $500 of initial yard service, & $2,200 to tarp the roof from a manlift. So the bank had $25,000+ in it before sale. They sold the house for $10,500 and the buyer tore it down the day after closing. They lost nearly $15K instead of selling it as is and only loosing $7,500. And people wonder why the banks are broke???? My nephew who's 7 years old coulda told anyone it wasn't a good move.................



The banks are not losing anything. They made money after the insurance claim with their insurance. They didd the work to prove that they were doing something with the house.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> The banks are not losing anything. They made money after the insurance claim with their insurance. They didd the work to prove that they were doing something with the house.


I keep hearing that and if that's the case the insurance companies should eventually catch on that the banks are wasting billions of dollars on these **** holes and put a stop to it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> The banks are not losing anything. They made money after the insurance claim with their insurance. They didd the work to prove that they were doing something with the house.


 And if that is truly the case, why is it that the local banks I work for are concerned about every dollar we put back into these properties? If this would have been a local bank client, they would not have put a dime into it.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> And if that is truly the case, why is it that the local banks I work for are concerned about every dollar we put back into these properties? If this would have been a local bank client, they would not have put a dime into it.


Local banks are not too big to fail.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> And if that is truly the case, why is it that the local banks I work for are concerned about every dollar we put back into these properties? If this would have been a local bank client, they would not have put a dime into it.


Because they probably were not fha loans or had any insurance. Probably ones they kept in house.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I keep hearing that and if that's the case the insurance companies should eventually catch on that the banks are wasting billions of dollars on these **** holes and put a stop to it.


Consider the thousands of FHA loans or loans with mortgage insurance that aren't delinquent but are paying mortgage insurance into the pool. Fha loans are booming right now I believe and each person getting one pays something like 1-1.5% of loan amount at closing plus a monthly amount. They are making bank on all the non delinquent loans which I am sure makes up for their losses here. Even so, they are playing the law of averages. In this case yes it was a waste of money but 95% of the time it's probably money well spent.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Consider the thousands of FHA loans or loans with mortgage insurance that aren't delinquent but are paying mortgage insurance into the pool. Fha loans are booming right now I believe and each person getting one pays something like 1-1.5% of loan amount at closing plus a monthly amount. They are making bank on all the non delinquent loans which I am sure makes up for their losses here. Even so, they are playing the law of averages. In this case yes it was a waste of money but 95% of the time it's probably money well spent.




I would venture to guess a good 40% of work done on foreclosures is wasted. ! would say over 1/2 the mows i do are not needed for 1. Mowing dirt?? WTF is up with that?? Also the rekeys 2-3 & 4 times, The wints in the summer only to be issued another in the fall, and the list could go on forever. I any of us where working OUTSIDE mfs, we would have been fired long ago but since it's mfs its the industry norm to blow money left and right. You really have to check your morals at the door to work this business........


----------



## southern Gentleman (Mar 26, 2013)

*Wasting Monry*

All that have responded have hit it right on the nail. I suppose from Maine to California we all face the same stuff.
I have said to them in the past after driving 50 miles to change a lockbox that was already coded correctly or 70 miles to find out the crawlspace is still secure.
I DONT LIKE TO DO IT BUT I DON'T MIND WASTING THE BANKS MONEY OR FHA, FANNIE OR VA'S MONEY
BUT I'LL BE DAM-ED IF I'M GOING TO WASTE ANYMORE OF MINE


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Are they brown tarping now due to updated google earth pics ? and the blue ones really light up the pic ? BTW we up tick by 10 percent for " custom color "


----------

